# Unusual Repairs



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Just for fun.... will post pics of some of the more interesting repairs from our shop.

First up... a bent rod.


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

hankster said:


> Just for fun.... will post pics of some of the more interesting repairs from our shop.
> 
> First up... a bent rod.


ok... how?


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Who knows, we got it that way... the piston was also seized.


----------



## Homer D Poe (Jan 6, 2004)

didn't know they made pasta in that colour!


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

What do you do with a soiled disposable diaper? Throw it out and get a new one.
What do you do with an MTD/Ryobi engine that takes a s**t? Same thing...
I knows how it got that way...do you see oil on any bottom end component?


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

A bit more fun, crank counterweight delaminated on a MTD weekwacker


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

Remains of a lawnboy








Homelite Piston








I wonder how that blade cut








Mice anyone?








mmm Delicious carb bowl








More Mice please


----------



## joethefixitman (Mar 16, 2008)

wow.:drunk::drunk::drunk::drunk:


----------



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

I'm surprised at number of owners who get the blade on upside down

Nice mouse nest.....


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

*You can tell hired help isn't that bright, when - THEY PUSH LEAVES WITH ZTR's !!*

View attachment 70894


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

For homeowner units, it seems what we see in the likes of neglect, abuse and misuse doesn't change much, only the faces bringing them in....
For commercial units, it never ceases to amaze me what they can do. If you think it can't be broken, guess again...


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

HOLY S&*@ at the fuel bowl

I've never seen one that bad


----------



## jaybird62 (Sep 28, 2006)

big deal seen it all before


----------



## Maytag (Dec 10, 2007)

Neat pix Hankster! Keep them coming, just don't use them all up at once. Maybe if you have the time post a comment with each describing the symptoms so us newbies can learn a little. 
Like - clunking noise = bent rod pic
no fuel to engine = that unbelievable float bowl pic, etc etc

Thanks for posting them.
Maytag


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

I suspect I won't be posting any more pics until the spring as it looks like my winter season layoff is coming soon. Should be back to work early March.


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

hankster said:


> I suspect I won't be posting any more pics until the spring as it looks like my winter season layoff is coming soon. Should be back to work early March.


You mean to tell me that Sears lays off their service center people for the winter? Don't they sell snowblowers up there for people to bring back to Sears, or is the amount of stuff coming in for repairs declining in general?


----------



## tractionroller (Nov 22, 2008)

hankster said:


> I suspect I won't be posting any more pics until the spring as it looks like my winter season layoff is coming soon. Should be back to work early March.


Man this is our busyist time of year.We have 5 mechanics in the shop all turning at least 40hrs a week.I did 60 last week and will more than likely do it again this week


----------

